# 120 Gallon Crypt Tank *NEW PICS 11/30*



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I very much like the tank and have 80 gallon tank full of many of the crypt's you list.
My only concern would be with the Raphael's. They will prolly gobble up shrimp and or khuli loaches as they grow larger (approx 5 inches).
They could also snatch smaller fishes at night, while fishes are resting.
Good Job!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks awesome. This is my kind of tank.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

REALLY REALLY NICE TANK!!!

I LOVE all the Crypt you have! I didn't realize how much I liked crypts till I got a few, and now I am thinking of setting up my 55g similar to this! 

What are the dimensions of the 120H? I once had a 110 extra high, and IIRC it was 30" deep. which was cool until I tried to plant it or reach the substrate!!! The stand it was on was 36", and I am only 5'9", so You see the problem I had! LOL 

Anyway I can't wait to watch this tank mature!!! Please keep the pics and reports coming!
Drew


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Looks awesome. This is my kind of tank.


Thanks for the kind words. I have to say that I am digging the hardscapes on all of your tanks. Your username cracks me up as I have been endlessly looking for some roselines. I finally found some locally and the guy has them setup in his display tank in his store and sure enough they are the only fish that is not for sale. So I decided to go with Rummynose Tetras instead.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

roadmaster said:


> I very much like the tank and have 80 gallon tank full of many of the crypt's you list.
> My only concern would be with the Raphael's. They will prolly gobble up shrimp and or khuli loaches as they grow larger (approx 5 inches).
> They could also snatch smaller fishes at night, while fishes are resting.
> Good Job!


Do you have a journal setup yet? I was wondering if the raphael's would do that. However I figured they wouldn't mess with the fish unless they were fry. Maybe that explains the nice plump belly on my spotted raphael however I haven't noticed anyone missing.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> REALLY REALLY NICE TANK!!!
> 
> I LOVE all the Crypt you have! I didn't realize how much I liked crypts till I got a few, and now I am thinking of setting up my 55g similar to this!
> 
> ...


Thanks, the tank dimensions are 60x18x26. I am 6' 4" though so it really isn't a problem for me. The only thing that bothered me was when I was aquascaping it is just too tall of a tank to be able to view it from the front as you are placing your plants in the substrate.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks great. The Rafaels will eat your shrimp, Tetras and Danios. The Kuhli Loaches could be on the menu also.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

TactusMortus said:


> Do you have a journal setup yet? I was wondering if the raphael's would do that. However I figured they wouldn't mess with the fish unless they were fry. Maybe that explains the nice plump belly on my spotted raphael however I haven't noticed anyone missing.


Nope, no journal ,Just waiting for everything to grow out and then I'll post a photo or two.
Is looking more like a jungle each day, which is what I was after.
Need some more Balansae and spiralis and am working on it.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Tank looks great. The Rafaels will eat your shrimp, Tetras and Danios. The Kuhli Loaches could be on the menu also.


Well thank you for the advice that is why I am glad for this forum. I would have never known. I am going to have to pull them from the tank. I have a 20 gallon long with there names on it.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I see Celestial Pearl Danios in there, pic #2. How many of them do you have, I did not see them on the list unless those are the Crystal Pearls you have listed. If so, you have them listed incorrectly.  Nice tank!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> I see Celestial Pearl Danios in there, pic #2. How many of them do you have, I did not see them on the list unless those are the Crystal Pearls you have listed. If so, you have them listed incorrectly.  Nice tank!


Oops, Thanks for pointing that out. I guess that is just my dreams of owning a fleet of crystal red shrimp showing. I have 20 CPD's though thinking about adding another batch of 8 or so. Everyone I have ever seen who owns them says there shy. However my school of 20 are constantly out and about around the tank so I think the larger the size of there school the more comfortable they are.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's a very nice tank and I like some of your choices, I love Crypts & some of the oddball loaches, like the Kuhli and Hillstream.

We do need more pics!!!!

BTW they are easier to view if you stack them on top of each other.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

150EH said:


> That's a very nice tank and I like some of your choices, I love Crypts & some of the oddball loaches, like the Kuhli and Hillstream.
> 
> We do need more pics!!!!
> 
> BTW they are easier to view if you stack them on top of each other.



Thanks, yeah I am looking to add more kuhli's and hillstreams soon to add a bit to there groups so they are a bit more comfortable. The loaches are by far my new favorite group of fish. I will definitely stack the photos from now on more photos to come in a bit.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Just messing around with my camera trying to figure out all the settings. Can anyone tell me what sex my blue rams are?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How do you think your plants are holding up with just root tabs? I know crypts are root feeders but would like to get some questions answered since I'm about to start a 11.4g Mr. Aqua and I wanna keep it low tech so I'd rather just dose the substrate.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

From what I have read most Crypts are big root feeders. I have noticed great growth in all of my crypts in the few months I have had my tank setup with only root tabs.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

No blue ram experts around here?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Got my Magnum HOT and Cichlid Stones in today photos to follow later. The Magnum really makes a big difference as far as water quality goes. Also got a water hardness test in today tested my water and it says I am at about 196ppm what does this equate to? I have never heard people throw numbers that large out typically it is something under 10 I thought?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Divide it by 17.86 to get your hardness.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Divide it by 17.86 to get your hardness.


Thanks! So is a hardness of about 11 to high for any of the fish I am keeping?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah should get it down to about half of that or less for the rams.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

But it needs to be 10 for the shrimp, I did read something about less fry with hard water "If the tap water has a KH > 10, there is a chance that fertilization rates of the eggs will be reduced" this is for P. sacrimontis but I think it would be close to this for GBR.

They don't pick at your shrimp??


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

They sure don't not sure if I just got lucky or what. But they seem to leave the shrimp alone I am sure if there were juvenile cherry shrimp though they would tear them up.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So I had a question for you experts out there. I relocated my raphael spotted and striped to another tank of mine because of the concerns with them eating the smaller fish at night. I also have got my Swordtails down to about 10 and am still slowly catching them and transferring them to another tank. When I get them down to just my big male and female. I was thinking of adding a group of redline barbs. Any suggestions on this? Would this be a good fit for my tank? How many would you recommend? How much waste do these guys produce. 

I never see any high nitrate levels now, and with as much filtration as I am running there is never any fish waste settled on the bottom. I feel like I can support quite a few more fish maybe I'm wrong. Please let me know your suggestions, thanks.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Came home to on of my large female cories laying eggs everywhere. It was pretty cool to watch wish I was better prepared. As I would have liked to attempt to save a few of the eggs and attempt to raise the fry. However all of my other tank occupants ate them up rather quickly.









When it comes time for another one of my cories to lay eggs I had a few questions. Should I remove the leafs and set them in a net breeder or something? Also will my cherry shrimp eat the eggs? If not will they eat the fungus that sometimes appears?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It doesn't look like you have all those fish from the photos, I guess I'm just reading the list and expecting to look up and see nothing but fish. But everybody is happy, breeding, shrimp doing good so you must be doing something right, so I say add away Forest!

The Eggs are so cool, my Cherry Barbs are scattering eggs right now, all over my substrate but I can't see them or else my fish are just eating them all, but I would put them in a breeder tank if you have one available and want to keep the fry, you may be able to trade them for store credit at you LFS.

I don't think shrimp will bother them, but I'm no expert.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

150EH said:


> It doesn't look like you have all those fish from the photos, I guess I'm just reading the list and expecting to look up and see nothing but fish. But everybody is happy, breeding, shrimp doing good so you must be doing something right, so I say add away Forest!
> 
> The Eggs are so cool, my Cherry Barbs are scattering eggs right now, all over my substrate but I can't see them or else my fish are just eating them all, but I would put them in a breeder tank if you have one available and want to keep the fry, you may be able to trade them for store credit at you LFS.
> 
> I don't think shrimp will bother them, but I'm no expert.


Hah, exactly why I keep adding fish. I have caves everywhere, heavy crypts and mosses, and lots of driftwood and rock crevices to hide out in. I think it makes the fish feel very comfortable when they have the kind of cover. I think between your comment and me responding you just convinced me that I need to make a video, hah. 

Still looking for others opinions on the denison barbs.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks great


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Tank looks great


Thanks!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Added some fissidens to my driftwood hoping it will eventually fill in nicely. Took forever tying all the fissidens on.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Very beautiful. Your choice in fishes add a nice color splash. Great photography by the way.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous system


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Love the gudgeons. How do they eat?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

oldbonehead said:


> Very beautiful. Your choice in fishes add a nice color splash. Great photography by the way.


Thanks I am still trying to get a handle on taking a good photo. I swear learning the settings on a camera is harder then setting up an aquarium by far.



2in10 said:


> Gorgeous system


Thanks!



NJAquaBarren said:


> Love the gudgeons. How do they eat?


Thanks, I love the little guys they are quickly becoming some of my favorite fish in my tank. Them and the german blue rams. They are so different then all the tetra's and what not because they are not scared at all of you. They come up to the front glass when I get near the tank and follow me around. Whenever I put the camera to the tank to take a picture they come right up and take a look at the lens for me.

As far as there eating habits go I have seen them nibble on pretty much everything. I just got a nice selection of food from bsmith. So I feed everyone a combo of about 10 different foods. So they all get a nice mixed diet.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Not just live foods for the gudgeons? That's why I've avoided as I've heard they won't eat prepared foods.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Not just live foods for the gudgeons? That's why I've avoided as I've heard they won't eat prepared foods.


Actually no live foods at all. I have only had them for about a week now. But I have watched them suck down flakes and pellets.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

nice collection!!!


----------



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a fully grown striped rafael catfish for over four years. In that time, I had rosey barbs, neons, and otos that were small enough for concern. But I never had a fish disappear that I could blame on him. 

Julia


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

JSA said:


> I had a fully grown striped rafael catfish for over four years. In that time, I had rosey barbs, neons, and otos that were small enough for concern. But I never had a fish disappear that I could blame on him.
> 
> Julia


Yeah Julia I have a tank that only has both of the raphael catfish in it the striped and spotted. Then I have 4 swordfish fry in there. I am conducting an experiment to see if they will eat them. I have no cover in the tank. except for a bit of driftwood and one cave. So there aren't many hiding spots for the fry. I also only feed them every other day so they should be pretty hungry. I will report back every few weeks so we can figure out of it is a myth or not. So far about a week in and the fry are all doing well.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Update:
Some new photos of the tank I did a bit of rescaping. I took all of the wendetii bronze and moved it to the back well most of it anyway. As it was growing too tall. Hoping to have a large carpet of parva eventually. As this is something you do not normally see. I also planted some fissidens and painted the back of the tank black. What a pain that was trying to paint the back of a fish tank with about 6 inches of clearance. Definitely worth it though as it literally made all of the equipment disappear.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

very nice tank!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

TactusMortus said:


>


I really like this tank!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> very nice tank!


Thanks, I was just checking out your journal. Love the progression your tank has taken over time.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> I really like this tank!


Appreciate the kind comments!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep Tank is looking AWESOME!!!!

The black back is great too!!! I have tried many different colors over the years and I always come back to Black! The Equipment fades away. and it makes most fish colors POP! 

OH, I LOVE the gudgeon's too!!! I have wanted some ever since I saw them on the Cover of FAMA Mag. a few years ago!!! I have never been lucky enough to find them locally though! Maybe a trip to Austin is in order to find them when I am ready for more fish!

Keep up the AWESOME WORK and PICS too!!!
Drew


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice, man. Really nice. How long has it been since you started this tank?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

oldbonehead said:


> Nice, man. Really nice. How long has it been since you started this tank?


Thanks, I have had it setup for almost 8 months now. However I completely redid it about 5 months ago. As I had a huge algae outbreak while trying to run all 4 bulbs and I was going for a dutch tank at the time so I had lots of stems and now I have none hah.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So everyone what would you change if this were your tank? I am considering entering a competition and I don't know much about the thirds rule and all that. Any expert aquascapers out there? Should I be adding more dimension to my tank?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

In time, I see this maturing into a stunning display!
Nice pictures also!
md


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice rework


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks you guys! More photos to come later tonight. Promised the daughter she could stay up as late as she wants so she is gonna help me do a little photography.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So we got to busy playing the wii no new photos but I have a few I never posted.


















Rescued this poor guy from a friends tank. He had 4 buddies until they died one by one in my buddies tank. I think it had to do with the fact that he had gravel as a substrate. Now to get him some friends in my tank he looks awfully lonely.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Surprised I missed this. Great looking tank!


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never really liked crypts but wow, you've change my whole mentality towards them!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the comments you guys!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

NStarr said:


> I've never really liked crypts but wow, you've change my whole mentality towards them!


In my opinion they look great however my favorite part is the maintenance. There is none simply plant your plants pluck the occasional dead leaf and that is it. They don't require a lot of light like the stems I had before and I don't end up having to cut back the stems every few days. I live in Florida I already have a lawn to cut :biggrin:


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So I have a question for all of you out there. I have finally caught most of the swordtails in my tank. So I am ready to add a nice centerpiece group of fish. I was thinking a larger fish. I had originally decided on Roselines however I am not so sure anymore. I don't like the price and I want to see what else is available. I was thinking maybe congo tetras? What other fish gets to about 4-6" and likes being in a group and is compatible in a community tank?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rainbows would be good. I would stay with the smaller neon blue rainbows myself.


----------



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

Lace gouramis. Among the more peaceful gouramis, with beautiful coloring and graceful movement. A group of five or so would be gorgeous in our tank.

Julia


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

i wouldn't change anything if it were my tank, looks great!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! I think I am going to be switching up the rockwork for some darker rocks though.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Away on vacation for over a week now scared to think what my tanks are going to look like when I get back. Anyone have any horror stories about coming back from vacation to a tank disaster? Hah


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Did a major re scape will be adding pictures later. I took out a massive amount of crypts to make room for some rarer ones as I get my hands on them. I also switched out my white granite stones for smaller seriyu ones. I still need to get a few more pounds of rock though. I like the new look though. Leaves a lot more planting space too.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

New plants going to be added shortly are Nurii, Nurii Puhang Mutated, Green Gecko, willisi, and lucens.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So this is your tank? NICE! What's your gear you shoot with? Good lookin tank and pics as well. The new crypts will compliment nicely... just gotta give them some time to grow first


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks speedie I hope to one day have some pro looking shots like yourself. I just have a old school olympus dslr?!? Hah, I don't know cameras. Just wish I knew how to fine tune a camera or use it correctly for that matter. Maybe one day I will just take a photography class or something. How did you learn if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Self taught bro. Never took a class in my life. I wish I should've, maybe I'd be better off lol.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Very nice! I have Rams and shrimps in the same tank, and they never bother the shrimps. F


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So I finally got around to taking some photos spent around 4 hours last night rearranging and adding new plants. Got new plants in the mail this morning spent another hour adding them to the scape. Below is what I came up with. I really like how this tank is coming along. Especially glad I finally switched out the rocks. Hopefully when the plants on the right fill in this tank will have the look I am envisioning. Did a lot of rearranging of plants to put the larger varieties towards the rear. Open to suggestions likes or dislikes.

Updated FTS October 14, 2011








Left Side Of tank








Parva Carpet Filling In Nicely








Angled Tank Shot With Ghetto Fabulous Makeshift Water Polisher








New Addition Crypt Wilsii








New Addition Crypt Nurii Puhang Mutated








New Addition Back Under Driftwood Crypt Lucens & Green Gecko Up Front








New Additions On Left Green Gecko on The Right Crypt Nurii








What's what


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good bro. You ready for the Roselines?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats a lot of lutea....


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good bro. You ready for the Roselines?


Pm me


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Thats a lot of lutea....


Lutea grows like wildfire in my tanks for some reason. Started with a single plant back in may.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good bro. You ready for the Roselines?


Forgot to mention thanks for the awesome plants bro! Definitely my new favorite species. Now to get them to grow.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful tank. I really like the new layout and that foreground will look very cool once it fills in. You don't see too many people using c. parva as a foreground and I don't know why because it looks very nice.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Probably because it grows super super slow. Te roselines will look fantastic once they are in!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Beautiful tank. I really like the new layout and that foreground will look very cool once it fills in. You don't see too many people using c. parva as a foreground and I don't know why because it looks very nice.


Thanks, I really love my parva however it is a slow grower. I planted very heavily to begin with though I think it was something like 12 pots or more so far. Also from my experience it never really fills in I mean it thickets however it is not a carpeting plant so you will always see a bit of substrate.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Probably because it grows super super slow. Te roselines will look fantastic once they are in!


Yes the roselines should make an awesome addition. I have grown tired of the masses of small fish. I think I am going to relocate my swordtails, glolite tetras, and celestial pearls danios once I add the roselines. Then i will probably beef up my school of rummy nose tetras.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! Good luck catching the CPD's.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're welcome bro and sent you a PM.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Sounds like a plan! Good luck catching the CPD's.


Yeah I am not to worried about the CPD's as even if I am not able to catch them I rarely see them and they have very little bio load. It is the swordtails I am most concerned with they are so skittish and with all the cover I have a hell of a time catching them.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I use the plastic bottle trap for most of my fish.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Enlighten me please! Hah, I am willing to try anything.


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

Tank looking fantastic!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks riverbrewer!

So anyone have any comments for improvement? I don't get my feelings hurt so your open to tell me what you would change. I am hoping to one day have one of my tanks looking good enough to enter AGA competition. So I need to be working on my aquascaping.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

So much envy is going on right now. :angryfire

Good job :angel:


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I am going to be upgrading my canister filter to something a little bit larger. Thinking I might go with a fluval fx5 to help out with the extra mechanical filtration of my new fish. However my hydor inline heater is only 1/2" can I run a split in the line into 3/4" and 1/2" and then split them back together? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks NStarr!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

TactusMortus said:


> I am going to be upgrading my canister filter to something a little bit larger. Thinking I might go with a fluval fx5 to help out with the extra mechanical filtration of my new fish. However my hydor inline heater is only 1/2" can I run a split in the line into 3/4" and 1/2" and then split them back together? Hope that makes sense.


Great looking tank. I love the filled in Crypt look. Lol.

I do this with the FX5 on my 120, except I feed the 1" output into a manifold I made out of 1" PVC. This splits to a pair of 5/8" lines with one side feeding the CO2 reactor and the other feeding the Hydor heater.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

bharada said:


> Great looking tank. I love the filled in Crypt look. Lol.
> 
> I do this with the FX5 on my 120, except I feed the 1" output into a manifold I made out of 1" PVC. This splits to a pair of 5/8" lines with one side feeding the CO2 reactor and the other feeding the Hydor heater.


Thanks, I just don't know where I got the idea from wink wink. Thanks for having such an inspiring tank. 

I think I am going to do exactly what you did because I want to add co2 in the near future. Do you ever find yourself wishing you had more filtration bharada? I want this to be my last filter purchase for this tank.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So I decided to steal the canister filter from my 20 gallon and threw a ac50 hang on back on there instead since it is in the garage anyway. This is only temporary until I get my FX5 in which should be a couple of weeks. So now I have a canister filter rated at around 500 gph one rated at around 300 gph and one rated at around 250 gph plus my 1050 gph powerhead. I just don't see how people get by with weak filters on there tanks.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

TactusMortus said:


> I think I am going to do exactly what you did because I want to add co2 in the near future. Do you ever find yourself wishing you had more filtration bharada? I want this to be my last filter purchase for this tank.


When I redid my 120 I left it running while I mucked around in the substrate and it was great at clearing the water as I worked. In fact I didn't clean the filter until a week later. Normally I'd have run a diatom filter on the tank, but mine was out of service (still is as I discovered I need anew bag for it). Instead, when I cleaned the FX5 I loaded a liter of Purigen into the bottom basket and that did an amazing job of clearing up the fine particulates. 

I haven't seen anything that I'd want to replace it with.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful tank!!! if you're talking about roseline sharks/torpedo barbs they are amazing fish! I only have 3 as they were extremely expensive but they color in really nicely and the way they act is sooo cool and funny.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah thanks bradley I am getting them from a member on here and they are already nearly full grown I am going to be adding 12 of them so the bio load of this tank is going to go up substantially.

UPDATE: New crypt added 3 Walkeri X Usteriana "Alexi hybrid" got this one from Tom Barr it is a beautiful plant. Hoping it flowers under water for me in a few months once it settles in as I hear it is common to have it flower submersed.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone else keeping Walkeri X Usteriana "Alexi hybrid"? I want to know how large these are going to get so I can place them accordingly. Also anyone have any pictures of theres?


----------



## Kamon (Jan 26, 2010)

I LOVE this tank! Crypts are definitely my favorite species of plants and I hope (some day) that I can create something like this. 

Maybe I missed it, but what do you use as fertilizers? Do you dose any dry or liquid fertz directly into the water column? 

I ask this because I currently have a 10gal, but in the past I've had a 29gal set up. Even using Estimative Index dosing, the growth of Crypts and other stem plants were never "impressive". So, naturally, this led me to want to dose only through the substrate and simply do away with using stem plants altogether. 

Teach me the magic to growing healthy Crypts! Haha.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I am certainly no expert. I planted heavily from the get go though and most are growing great. I find that most crypts from my experience appreciate my hard water. Also I do not really dose anything other then micros on occasion. I think I am going to get some co2 going soon though and at that point I will start using EI it can only help. The key to most crypts though is a fertile substrate. I use oscomote plus root tabs as well as flourish root tabs. I normally have to insert new ones every 60-90 days. You can actually tell when growth halts to a stop then it is time for more root tabs.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So did another mini re-scape last night I really am starting to think I have OCD I removed the giant sword. So I am closer and closer to having an all crypt tank. I only have fissidens fontanus or what is left of it. The tank looks a little sad right now without the sword. However I planted another dozen crypt balansae in its place. So I feel like in a few months when they really fill out this tank is really going to look awesome. Also added a trio of Walkeri X Usteriana "Alexi hybrid" to the back right corner. I can't wait for this plant to perk up as I really love the deep red underside of the leaves. 

Also noticed something unfortunately some of the sand in my tank has been forming gas pockets when I removed the sword it stank and the roots had a bit of rot. However it must not be too severe as when I look under my tank from inside of the stand all the roots are nice and healthy looking. That being said I am going to go ahead and get a couple dozen malaysian trumpet snails and add them to the tank. I don't really mind snails anyway and they will get the job done by aerating the soil for me.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

New Pics!
My sad left side of tank 10/19/11 once it fills out in a few months and the 12 new Balansae you can't see finally grow out. I will really be liking this tank.
















One of my longfin bristlenose plecos I don't know why everyone is so fond of the albino ones I think the regulars are much cooler looking.








Crypt Wendetii Green








My new Alexi Hybrid's


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Also forgot to mention money is on the way for my new tank inhabitants. Twelve Roselines!


----------



## BIGbadJOHN (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has answered this yet cause I didn't look through the whole thread, but it looks like you may have a female ram in the top pic and a male on the bottom. If you google "blue ram" you shouldn't have any trouble at all finding sexing info. I believe the males are supposed to have a more prominent black spot on their side along with more of an iridescent sheen over the black spot as well. Hope this helped.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks BIGbadJOHN i have had mixed answers however I am just gonna go ahead and say they are buddies and they are happy so who cares, hah.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Man those roselines are gonna be awesome in there!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Man those roselines are gonna be awesome in there!


I can barely contain my excitement I am just praying for a nice easy journey for them.


----------



## BIGbadJOHN (Oct 12, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Thanks BIGbadJOHN i have had mixed answers however I am just gonna go ahead and say they are buddies and they are happy so who cares, hah.


You're welcome Tactus. You've helped me out a lot so far. I'm trying to set up my first planted tank and feel like I'm fumbling the whole way through it. I hate never being happy with my attempts


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

BIGbadJOHN said:


> You're welcome Tactus. You've helped me out a lot so far. I'm trying to set up my first planted tank and feel like I'm fumbling the whole way through it. I hate never being happy with my attempts


One thing a lot of people have problems with in my opinion is hardscape. If you get a good hardscape going and group your plants in odd numbers it becomes a lot easier. Without a good hardscape it all just looks kind of disjointed to me. Start a journal though so we can all keep track of the progress.


----------



## BIGbadJOHN (Oct 12, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> One thing a lot of people have problems with in my opinion is hardscape. If you get a good hardscape going and group your plants in odd numbers it becomes a lot easier. Without a good hardscape it all just looks kind of disjointed to me. Start a journal though so we can all keep track of the progress.


Well, I've gotta kinda work with what I have. I'm starting back to school in the spring and I'm newly married. I've done good so far not to irritate my wife too much with the money I've spent, but I gotta keep it under control, LOL. I've got a single piece of Mopani wood and some larger river stones. I don't really care for the way it looks, but I'm gonna try and make it work. I'd love to get a more knarly piece of driftwood that has some longer branches on it to shoot up into the tank more, but maybe later.

A journal? LOL, I'd be too embarrassed to show my tank off with all the gorgeous ones I see on here!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Go on a hunt for driftwood you have to have some kind of river near you. Go looking for weathered wood there. Find some cool local rocks and your set. No need to pay for a hardscape.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

New page more pics....


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Ask and the shall receive!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Not happy with the right side or the back left at all hoping I can get my balansae to really take off back left and not sure about the right side.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow. Those are some big ol crypts. I bet it'll be a mess when you pull some up. They look like they're pretty well established with monster roots.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

A lot of them do have some crazy root systems. However a lot of them are a bit stunted as I was OCD and moved them once a week. I think I am content on the placement of the plants now though.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Update: I finally removed all of the swordtails with the exception of two small guys who were to smart for the trap. I also added another piece of driftwood on the left side. Trying to balance things out a bit more. Still trying to figure out what I am going to do with the right side. In the mean time however I am just going to let all the plants fill in. School of 12 roselines and another 2 rummynoses should arrive on Tuesday. Also have a couple of CFS500 canister filters set to be delivered tomorrow. That I am going to be trading my sunsun's out for.








My best attempt at capturing my school of rummies soon to be 2 more deep!
















Absolutely no melt on my Crypt Nurii since planting and even a few new leaves. I am surprised it has adapted so well and quickly.
















Crypt Lutea grows like a weed in my tank! Started with a single plant less then 6 months ago.
















Had an outbreak of algae on my Crypt Parva foreground started dosing excel and not only did it start to knockout my algae issues it also seems to be benefiting a lot of the plants in the tank as well.
























The only view I ever get to see of my Hillstream Butterfly Loach


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn... those are some nice shots! Just wait till the mutated fills iin!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Damn... those are some nice shots! Just wait till the mutated fills iin!


I think I will be a lot happier with the right side of my tank when the nurrii and nurrii mutated become nice full bushes.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice PFR shot btw.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

PFR? Painted fire red I assume? If so that is just a regular cherry shrimp or at least that is what I purchased my shrimp as. For some reason in my 120 gallon tank all of my shrimp are very intensely colored where as the ones in my nano don't show near the same coloring.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You should pat yourself on the back, you have single-handedly made me yearn for a crypt tank for the first time in ages. That is no easy feat. Beautiful. I like that Hillstream loach. I bought some years ago and after putting them in the tank, never saw them again until we tore the tank down. It was like taking a $50 and burying it under the driftwood.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> You should pat yourself on the back, you have single-handedly made me yearn for a crypt tank for the first time in ages. That is no easy feat. Beautiful. I like that Hillstream loach. I bought some years ago and after putting them in the tank, never saw them again until we tore the tank down. It was like taking a $50 and burying it under the driftwood.


Hah, at burying a $50 under the driftwood. Did you have enough flow going for him? Mine loves to come out and play. I have been meaning to get him a few buddies. He also thinks he owns the tank he comes out and swims across the tank flaunting and all the other fish move out of the way. One of my favorite fish by far they look like mini stingrays.

Also are you still interested in trading for that sewing machine? I am always looking for new crypts do you have any? Also willing to trade for co2 equipment if you have anything to spare. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I've noticed the same thing happen between my tanks. My planted 20 and 5.5 are really red but the ones in the 10 are pale as can be.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Rion said:


> I've noticed the same thing happen between my tanks. My planted 20 and 5.5 are really red but the ones in the 10 are pale as can be.


What color substrate are you using in your 10? Also how heavily planted and what kind of lighting? There must be something that is causing it.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh I'm positive it's the sand substrate in there. The lighting is more subdued but there aren't as many plants at the moment. It also probably deals with the different diet between the tanks.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I figured it was also I figured comfort level would have something to do with it. But if you are a cherry shrimp and you are in a tank with a couple of german blue rams I don't think your comfort level is to high, hah.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I never thought I was getting much growth out of these slow growing crypts until I put together a timeline for myself. Just figured I would share it with you guys as I thought it was pretty cool. It is also a perfect example of my OCD.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Forgot to mention I received my order of 12 roselines however many of them did not survive the shipping journey unfortunately. So I now have a total of 5 who made it and will hopefully pull through. Pictures to come later of the survivors. I also added several new crypts and several new crypts are on the way. The updated plant list is below.

Crypt Hudori
Crypt Wendtii Red
Crypt Wendtii Green
Crypt Wendtii Bronze
Crypt Spiralis
Crypt Balansae
Crypt Blanasae 'Red'
Crypt Undulatus
Crypt Lutea
Crypt Parva
Crypt Wendetii 'Green Gecko'
Crypt Usteriana Walkeri 'Alexi Hybrid'
Crypt Nurii
Crypt Nurii 'Puhang Mutated'
Crypt Lucens
Crypt Willsi
Crypt Affinis
Fissidens Fontanus


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude that completely sucks pure crap about the roselines.... So sorry to hear about them!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm pretty bummed so don't rub it in Jeff. 

It was my packing manager's first time packing LARGE fish and I had too much faith in her so I let her pack them while I was away at work. I've taken full responsibility and refunded Justin back shipping and the dead fish. I wish I could take it all back and packaged the fish myself but hey, we live and learn. It just happened that my prized roselines had to suffer for it. Sucks balls!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe Justin should get some roselines just to compensate for them  Afterall, they do like large schools....


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Nick definitely more then took care of it for me. Crap happens I just felt bad for the fish more then anything. I think I might have a line on some nice ones at a good price already. So anyway.....

What do you think of the timeline and my most recent scape? Now keep in mind you are suppose to picture balansae covering the entire back left corner.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So any suggestions on what to do on the right side of the tank? It looks so boring right now. I am waiting for the nurii, nurii mutated, and hudori to fill in up front. However I am not set on the background plants. I just have a few temporary plants there for now.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Justin,

You need some brighter greens in there or maybe some red plants as well for color contrast. This will help your plants "pop". I recommend Cyperus Helferi or maybe the really tall hair grass that Amano uses in the background. Balensae has great texture but it's a dark green plant and will not work well with your already darker midground. 

I think once that parva foreground starts filling in, that'll look real nice!

Also your rock placement is a bit off on the right side... maybe group them all closer together so they don't feel so isolated. But I think if the plants start filling in around them, it'll fill that void that it currently has.

Hope I wasn't too rough. :redface:


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Justin,
> 
> You need some brighter greens in there or maybe some red plants as well for color contrast. This will help your plants "pop". I recommend Cyperus Helferi or maybe the really tall hair grass that Amano uses in the background. Balensae has great texture but it's a dark green plant and will not work well with your already darker midground.
> 
> ...


Definitely not to rough. Only problem is I am really trying to stick to strictly crypts in this tank. So maybe when the green gecko fills in a bit I can move it to a location where it will make a bit of a pop. I know what you are saying though. You read my mind on the rocks though as last night I moved them arond a bit and did kind of a grouping of them under the driftwood. I think it looks a bit better.

Anyone have any ideas on intensely red or intensely green crypts?


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

After the following the tank they came from (Nick's tanks are the bees knees) and now this tank I am really sad to read about the roselines. I was a huge fan. What a bummer. Stupid fish that I don't even know shouldn't make this sad :frown:.

Hopefully the 5 survivors pull through for you.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Retrogamer82 said:


> After the following the tank they came from (Nick's tanks are the bees knees) and now this tank I am really sad to read about the roselines. I was a huge fan. What a bummer. Stupid fish that I don't even know shouldn't make this sad :frown:.
> 
> Hopefully the 5 survivors pull through for you.


Yeah like I told Nick it wasn't the money that I was worried about. It was the poor fish. Really wish they would have all made the journey ok. As for the five survivors they are doing fantastic. One of them has a bit of scars on his head not sure what from. But they are all schooling and eating well. So I am looking for a few new tankmates for them in the coming weeks.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Updated Front Tank Shot. Sorry for the low quality pictures. I am having to use one of those waterproof point and shoot cameras.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

That's some very nice c. parva. I hope that mine will someday get to that point.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The roselines really stand out!


----------



## JonAseed (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow thats some nice crypts man, how hard are they to keep? We have similar tank so I want to try some! Heavy lights? Just flourish tabs right? Whats the grassy looking one? Did you just start with 1 and then it spread?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> That's some very nice c. parva. I hope that mine will someday get to that point.


Thanks! It only took 12 pots of parva. I have around another 12 on the way. I am not the most patient person.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> The roselines really stand out!


I just need to add to there numbers. I am thinking I might go crazy and get about 15 more. You think that might be a bit overkill?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

JonAseed said:


> Wow thats some nice crypts man, how hard are they to keep? We have similar tank so I want to try some! Heavy lights? Just flourish tabs right? Whats the grassy looking one? Did you just start with 1 and then it spread?


They are easy to keep. Just lots of root tabs no need for much lighting though. I run 2 T5HO bulbs above my tank with terrible reflectors. The grassy looking one is crypt parva. Plantbrain(Tom Barr) is selling some in the powersellers section. I just bought a bunch more off of him. So I can add to my foreground a bit.


----------



## JonAseed (Oct 19, 2011)

how cheap is it to buy off power sellers vs. Liveaquaria?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Members here are always going to have healthier plants in my opinion. The powersellers are members just like the people selling in the swap n shop just members selling at higher volumes.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful tank... so beautiful that you've inspired me to switch my 30gal over to mostly Crypts- I've had a lot of luck with them in that tank anyway so it seems like a no brainer.

Question though- what crypt(s) is that in the large center clump? I really want something that gets dense like that!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

raven_wilde said:


> Beautiful tank... so beautiful that you've inspired me to switch my 30gal over to mostly Crypts- I've had a lot of luck with them in that tank anyway so it seems like a no brainer.
> 
> Question though- what crypt(s) is that in the large center clump? I really want something that gets dense like that!


Thanks, crypts are definitely my favorite among aquatic plants. The bushy plant in the center is Crypt Lutea mine grows like an absolute weed. I started with a single pot back in May.


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow. This is amazing. Keep up with the updates. Loving this.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I know you got a big tank Justin but 15 more would probably be overkill lol. I'd say 10 should be perfect. Then again, it's your tank so do as you please . 

The roselines really do complement your tank though.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I know you got a big tank Justin but 15 more would probably be overkill lol. I'd say 10 should be perfect. Then again, it's your tank so do as you please .
> 
> The roselines really do complement your tank though.



Yeah I thought they may be a bit much but I did see this one guy on here who crammed 12 into a 120p, crazy guy! Hah, in all seriousness though I think I am going to go with about 10 more. I think a school of 15 would really look great.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL I wonder who that fool was?  

I hope mine morph into the long flowing finned ones that jcardona has for you.  Maybe it'll come with age?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> LOL I wonder who that fool was?
> 
> I hope mine morph into the long flowing finned ones that jcardona has for you.  Maybe it'll come with age?


Dude are those insane or what? I started to think maybe this guy is photoshopping them or something. It looks like a congo tetra got freaky with a roseline. Funny because I debated on getting either congo tetras or roselines who knew I could have had the best of both worlds.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

OMG! How did I overlook this thread for this long? AMAZING work Justin. Ill definately be following from now on!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

chad320 said:


> OMG! How did I overlook this thread for this long? AMAZING work Justin. Ill definately be following from now on!


Thanks buddy hoping one day to have a collection like yours!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

TactusMortus said:


> Thanks buddy hoping one day to have a collection like yours!


You do  This tank is awesome. I would love to see this thing in person. I bet you get lost staring at it for hours?:hihi:


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

chad320 said:


> You do  This tank is awesome. I would love to see this thing in person. I bet you get lost staring at it for hours?:hihi:


I have literally fallen asleep looking at my tank. I thought everyone did that though, hah. I want that blassii your selling was it grown emersed or submersed?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, I do it too. I think you are referring to ch3fb0yardees blassi. I have a couple but I have a plan for them in the near future. Im going to rescape the 65g and put a variety of big crypts in there and the blassi will be one of the feature plants. I recommend buying it. They are beautiful crypts for sure!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Yep, I do it too. I think you are referring to ch3fb0yardees blassi. I have a couple but I have a plan for them in the near future. Im going to rescape the 65g and put a variety of big crypts in there and the blassi will be one of the feature plants. I recommend buying it. They are beautiful crypts for sure!


Sorry about that, I look forward to seeing the rescape of your 65!


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

TactusMortus said:


> Thanks, crypts are definitely my favorite among aquatic plants. The bushy plant in the center is Crypt Lutea mine grows like an absolute weed. I started with a single pot back in May.


Ahhh... Lutea! Already got that one, and yes, it is growing like a weed for me too! I cleared out half of it earlier this summer so I could try my hand at swordplants- I kinda regret that decision now.

But I'd still like to try something new... what other crypts have you had really good results with?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

raven_wilde said:


> Ahhh... Lutea! Already got that one, and yes, it is growing like a weed for me too! I cleared out half of it earlier this summer so I could try my hand at swordplants- I kinda regret that decision now.
> 
> But I'd still like to try something new... what other crypts have you had really good results with?


Pretty much all of the wendetii variety grow like weeds. I also have been getting pretty decent growth from my crypt parva. I don't understand why everyone complains about slow growth with that crypt mine is slow but no slower then some of my other crypts.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha dude, maybe you should have triple CFS 500's running and then you can get 15 more....  

Go with the way of Nick~


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Update: So for everyone who said I had a male and a female german blue ram you were correct! My rams started spawning today. Lights are off now but I will take a photo tomorrow.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So I am going to be adding co2 this week. I have my setup all done up just waiting for a few parts to come in. I was able to build a harris dual stage regulator with a 5lb co2 tank shipped for under $125! Amazing what you can do if you do enough ebaying and haggling. 

Anyway I had a question for anyone who might be able to help me. Would putting one of these 2" pollen glass diffusers directly under my 1050 gph koralia powerhead give me enough co2 dispersion throughout my tank? Or should I go a different route? I don't want to go with a reactor this time because I don't feel like reducing my filter flow.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you have a simple sketch of your powerhead, inflow and outflow in your tank from a birds eye view? But overall I'd say its okay since you have twin CFS500's on this monster right?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Do you have a simple sketch of your powerhead, inflow and outflow in your tank from a birds eye view? But overall I'd say its okay since you have twin CFS500's on this monster right?


I have yet to add the second CFS500 because my inline heater is only a 1/2" however I still have about the same amount of filtration just that have three canister filters now instead of the eventual 2 that I will have permanently.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you eventually don't add your second one I'll take it. 

And I'd say that with a 1050 Powerhead, the fo2 will be distributed evenly. But for the best effect IMO, I would put your Powerhead and outflow at opposite ends so that it's like a circle of flow you know what I'm saying? :hihi:


----------



## irishchickadee (Mar 19, 2009)

Drat another thread I must subscribe to. Everything looks amazing


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

irishchickadee said:


> Drat another thread I must subscribe to. Everything looks amazing


Thanks!

Update: 7 more Roselines are in the mail!


----------



## Fluidmachine (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, gorgeous tank! I was wondering though, do you have a nice high-res photo of the full tank shot? The first one isn't nearly big enough! Maybe a link or some such? I love this tank, just want to see all of it and up close!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Not right now however the wife surprised me with a brand new DSLR yesterday! So I will definitely have some great photos coming soon! Just have to make time for a little photo shoot this evening. Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new camera.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I have decided in a few months I am pulling a full re scape of the tank. When I originally scaped this tank I just kind of winged it. This time it will be much more thought out. I will be using a lot more driftwood and rockwork and maybe a few new rare plants as well.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Where will you store the livestock during the rescape?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Where will you store the livestock during the rescape?


I am thinking I am going to either store them in my 29 gallon qt tank and do lots of water changes. Or pick up a used 55 gallon and set it up as a temporary qt tank. Either way I am going to be adding them like 5 at a time to avoid any problems. I may even decide to go with a second 29 gallon instead of the 55 so I can keep certain species together that might have a problem being in a cramped tank for a few weeks. I am going to make sure the main tank is fully cycled before adding them back in. I am also considering going with aqua soil this time so I don't need to use root tabs anymore. Which will create quite the ammonia spike.


----------



## cblwry (Sep 15, 2010)

Super tank!! I am so jealous!! I may have missed it, but did you end up taking the CPD's out?? I have 6 in my 10g and just love them. My husband says they look like miniature Speckled Trout. I have a 33g long I am looking to set up with Zebra Danios and this make me rethink my plant selection. Again, amazing tank. Subscribed.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Although I really like this scape I cant wait to see what you come up with next. I also think you will be pissed when buying the AS but super happy to find that its WELL worth the $ spent. Your fish all look super fat and healthy. I look forward to seeing these guys in the new place as well


----------



## JeremyofAZ (Dec 27, 2006)

I like the manzy plus crypts. I recently switched from 8 years of fast growing stems with high light to a crypt tank. So much more enjoyable.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome dude! Shots are legit!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the new shots! Especially the roselines with the white dots


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

cblwry said:


> Super tank!! I am so jealous!! I may have missed it, but did you end up taking the CPD's out?? I have 6 in my 10g and just love them. My husband says they look like miniature Speckled Trout. I have a 33g long I am looking to set up with Zebra Danios and this make me rethink my plant selection. Again, amazing tank. Subscribed.


I do still have the CPD's they just hide out all the time. I rarely get to see the guys however I do still love them. I may be removing them when I re scape though to a tank where I can enjoy them a bit more maybe even breed them.



chad320 said:


> Although I really like this scape I cant wait to see what you come up with next. I also think you will be pissed when buying the AS but super happy to find that its WELL worth the $ spent. Your fish all look super fat and healthy. I look forward to seeing these guys in the new place as well


I am definitely a bit worried about the cost. How many bags do you think I will need? I am only making the switch because I want a fertile substrate. I may go with mineralized top soil instead. I am not set on my plans just yet. I just know one thing I will NEVER put oscomote plus in my tank again! That stuff is a huge pita!



JeremyofAZ said:


> I like the manzy plus crypts. I recently switched from 8 years of fast growing stems with high light to a crypt tank. So much more enjoyable.


Definitely a lot easier to maintain a tank that never needs trimming!



speedie408 said:


> Awesome dude! Shots are legit!


Come on now no need to lie to me, hah. I am still trying to figure this camera out should take some time. What settings would you use in manual if you didn't have speedlites? I was happy with the shot of the bamboo shrimp though so I think I am making progress, hah.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Love the new shots! Especially the roselines with the white dots


Do you mean the tails with the white? I was trying to show how big the fish I got from Nick were in comparison to the new fish I got. There is a HUGE difference.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Do you mean the tails with the white? I was trying to show how big the fish I got from Nick were in comparison to the new fish I got. There is a HUGE difference.


Yea is that some sort of morph or what ?? Lol they'll catch up eventually.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got 3 for a 65g. Its 2' X 3'. I am a little worried that it might not be enough. I would get 5 for yours. I am REALLY impressed with it over MTS and root tabs.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice pictures. I love them. Now, what kind of camera you bought??? very nice.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Nice pictures. I love them. Now, what kind of camera you bought??? very nice.


Just a entry level cannon a rebel t3


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your pictures are really good! How long have you been taking pictures? Seems like you have more talent than many of us.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Your pictures are really good! How long have you been taking pictures? Seems like you have more talent than many of us.


A few months in my eyes I am pretty terrible, thanks for the kind words though. I promise to only get better.


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

i really like your tank!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks!

So I am still trying to get a hang of this camera thing. So much better then my old camera though. I don't feel like pulling my hair out while shooting anymore. Here are a few of my newest shots.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

Can we get a close up shot of the parva?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> Can we get a close up shot of the parva?


Next time I get around to taking pictures I will snap a few shots.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Next time I get around to taking pictures I will snap a few shots.


Add the new roselines to the list as well.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Add the new roselines to the list as well.


If I can catch the little boogers even semi still. They dart around the tank like they are on crack, hah.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha try after an house lights go off. They shouldn't be high 24/7..... They gotta rest some time! Hahaa


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like those fish pictures. You got the lighting real good.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with Devin. The background is grainy. Do you shut down your filters/Co2? That might help. As well as cleaning the glass inside and out. Still, they are very good shots. I cant wait to see some crypts!!!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

chad320 said:


> I agree with Devin. The background is grainy. Do you shut down your filters/Co2? That might help. As well as cleaning the glass inside and out. Still, they are very good shots. I cant wait to see some crypts!!!


Hah, no I am super lazy. I have the filter running and I am long overdue for a water change and some glass cleaning.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, me too. I take alot of randoms. Once in a great while I actually prepare for a photoshoot in advance, but not often.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I would take crypt shots but I am currently ashamed of my oscomote substrate. I absolutely hate oscomote now. That stuff just never stops emerging from the substrate.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Yeah, me too. I take alot of randoms. Once in a great while I actually prepare for a photoshoot in advance, but not often.


It doesn't help that I don't know my way around a camera either. I can't figure out how to get the camera to have a wide focus. Instead when i try to take a FTS it always focuses on a specific spot in the shot.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> I would take crypt shots but I am currently ashamed of my oscomote substrate. I absolutely hate oscomote now. That stuff just never stops emerging from the substrate.


+1 on that. It releases urea which kills livestock..... It's how I killed my amanos...  

I think the best way to cover them or solve the issue is to just stick them back in, take them out slowly but surely or just cap it off with some substrate. However when you uproot plants, it all comes back again. I plan on removing most of the ones that I see pretty soon. I haven't tried it yet but you can use airline tubing to suck them out.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree. It seems like the old stuff broke down faster. I am breaking down my 65g (slowly) and there is osmocote all over. It looks like I have mixed gravel now  I really hope you get some AS, this thing will be a BEAST!!!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

chad320 said:


> I agree. It seems like the old stuff broke down faster. I am breaking down my 65g (slowly) and there is osmocote all over. It looks like I have mixed gravel now  I really hope you get some AS, this thing will be a BEAST!!!


Should have mentioned it I am going with a mts base with like three bags of aquasoil as a cap. This way I get the best of both worlds and I don't have to do much dosing of anything anymore.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

TactusMortus said:


> Should have mentioned it I am going with a mts base with like three bags of aquasoil as a cap. This way I get the best of both worlds and I don't have to do much dosing of anything anymore.


Wonder who helped you make that decision?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Wonder who helped you make that decision?


The one and only.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Wonder who helped you make that decision?


Yes yes this was Nick's idea! So if it fails it will be his fault, hah. :hihi:


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

So I forgot to update my plant list this is what my tank is loaded with now.

*Flora:*
Crypt Wendtii Red
Crypt Wendtii Green
Crypt Wendtii Bronze
Crypt Spiralis
Crypt Balansae
Crypt Blanasae 'Red'
Crypt Undulatus
Crypt Lutea
Crypt Parva
Crypt Ciliata
Crypt Wendetii 'Green Gecko'
Crypt Usteriana Walkeri 'Alexi Hybrid'
Crypt Nurii
Crypt Nurii 'Puhang Mutated'
Crypt Lucens
Crypt Willsi
Crypt Affinis
Crypt Cordota Hybrid
Fissidens Fontanus
Crypt Bullosa
Crypt Keei
Crypt Longicauda 'Kota Samarahan'
Crypt Ferreginea
Crypt Auriculata
Crypt Hudoroi


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe a pic with all of them? Hahah 
Btw why did you sell all your rare crypts?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I did not sell all of the rare ones I only got rid of all the extras.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh sorry bout that. :tongue: 
Well those were alot of extras!! But you'll certainly have alot more once they start shooting runners.


----------

